# Ziggy has snapped at the kitten again.any advice please



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

This is the second time i have posted about Ziggy my JRT today, i am getting rather concerned with his behaviour to our kittens.

We recently got 2 kittens,now 15 wks & 12 weeks. we showed them to the four dogs Lucy Sooty and Tessa were fine just sniffed them, but Ziggy Jack Russell was very hyper whineing at them and he snapped at the female kitten and grazed her ear, luckily she was ok. 
So we are unable to let them have the run of the house incase he does it again but we have been trying to introduce him to them gradually, he was doing ok today and he let them sniff him, but when Lily turned away from himand he lunged forward and grabbed her, he has not injured her but scared her.
I have never had a problem like this with any of my dogs before.Ziggy is very strong and boisterous but this is out of character.
He has been around cats since he was a tiny puppy, and was fine with them, i wonder if it is because they are small,or he just doesn't like them,he is not a dominant dog and as a rule is submissive to our other dogs, he has also been weeing in the house this week, gungirl has advised me that the weeing problem could be territorial.I'm not sure what to do about the cat problem, i don't want to rehome the kittens,the only thing i can think of is to keep them apart until they are bigger, any thoughts or idea's please?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hvae you had kittens before with Ziggy

I know Ella who is very gentle with any animal she is able to corner or catch in the wild for example shes managed to catch a couple of sicky birds or fledgelings out of the nest, she caught a baby rabbit and a chicken all of which she released unharmed.

But when we got 2 guinee pigs as pets she turned in to psycho dog and even behind closed doors was pounding at the door, we re homed them quickly she hated the tiny things in her house. Must add shes absolutely fine with any other dog in he house and when one of the farm cats got in she just left it alone. Hes a terrier your boy so probably sees them as rodents to be exterminated but Im not an expert hopefully one of the guys on here who are more knowledgable in this area will respond for you

Good luck


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks Mitch for replying, i was just off to bed when i saw your reply!
I am worried by Ziggys reaction to the kittens, no we had adult cats they were brother and sister Perry died of kidney failure 2 months ago, and we got them as company for his blind sister Molly , sadly Molly had a stroke 2 weeks ago and passed away, but Ziggy was brilliant with them, i was wondering if he saw them as prey, i don't know, i really am concerned i'm thinking of getting a behaviourist to take a look at him, he really has issues just now.
thanks again x


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

I had a JRT and two youngish cats and to stop him chasing them (he didnt bite but when they ran he would chase) I used aversive training.  I was told the technique by a behaviourist over the phone. I couldnt get an appointment in time and he gave me free telephone advice. I know lots of you doNt likE aversive techniques and I agree that other methods are preferable. IF they work.

If you are interested, contact me by PM and I will tell you exactly what the behaviourist told me. It worked straight away, and dog and cats lived together until old age without any incident. After they got used to each other the largest boldest cat would curl up with our JRT and share his food if we didnt stop him! On bonfire night the JRT used to find comfort by curling up with the cat. The smaller cat used to accompany the JRT on his evening walk.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

There is a pecking order with cats where the household have more than one and a pecking order with dogs where the household have more than one.

In a household of cats and dogs, usually the cat will dominate a dog. The dog either accepts, ignores or reacts. As yours are kittens I think the dog is either playing rough or asserting his place in the ranks. Unfortunately Ziggy will learn the hard way as the kitten matures.

I used a large dog crate in my hallway and placed the kittens in there so my dog had to pass them regularly, when I took Duke for a walk hubby used to let them out of the crate so they could explore the house in safety. I would also have the kittens explore one room while Duke was in another room.

With Sooty and Sweep they integrated with Duke within days under supervision it was about two months before I left them unsupervised and that was an accident the kittens by this time were in a room of their own but opened the door. I came home to find them all together. 

With Bellini it was two weeks before I could integrate him with supervision but then it was only days before they were unsupervised.

Basically I would keep them safe using a dog crate, you will be able to see the reaction of both the kittens and Ziggy, it is hardwork but it worked for me. I'd like to think it will work for you.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi
So sorry you are having problems with Ziggy.

The only advice I can give is to possibly go back to basics ( like the first day).

May be have the kittens on your lap with Ziggy beside you and reward him for good behavior, but if he misbehaves give him some time out and then try sgain.

Also could you get hold of a real large dog cage you could put the kittens in when Ziggy is alone with them or you are busy? So Ziggy can get used to them but cant reach them to snap and once again reward for good behavior.

Regarding your other post, yes I agree I think Ziggy has had his nose put out and is marking his terratory . Hopefully this will settle down when he accepts the kittens.

Keep perservereing

xx


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> I had a JRT and two youngish cats and to stop him chasing them (he didnt bite but when they ran he would chase) I used aversive training. I was told the technique by a behaviourist over the phone. I couldnt get an appointment in time and he gave me free telephone advice. I know lots of you doNt likE aversive techniques and I agree that other methods are preferable. IF they work.
> 
> If you are interested, contact me by PM and I will tell you exactly what the behaviourist told me. It worked straight away, and dog and cats lived together until old age without any incident. After they got used to each other the largest boldest cat would curl up with our JRT and share his food if we didnt stop him! On bonfire night the JRT used to find comfort by curling up with the cat. The smaller cat used to accompany the JRT on his evening walk.


I have had many dogs over the years all relatively well behaved apart from Sooty our 13 year old rescue poodle x, he is very grouchy and he loathes Ziggy but Ziggy just totally blanks him and always backs away,i must confess i don't know an awful lot about behavioural problems,hence looking for adivce, my otherJRT Tessa is very playful but she is gentle with the kittens.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

sskmick said:


> There is a pecking order with cats where the household have more than one and a pecking order with dogs where the household have more than one.
> 
> In a household of cats and dogs, usually the cat will dominate a dog. The dog either accepts, ignores or reacts. As yours are kittens I think the dog is either playing rough or asserting his place in the ranks. Unfortunately Ziggy will learn the hard way as the kitten matures.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue thanks for your advice, I am going to find one of our old crates, i really want this to work, Ziggy is not normally cat aggressive, being a JRT he may see them as something to chase, i have noticed his tail wags in a friendly way, not bolt upright , which i think is a warning sign, trouble with Ziggy he is very boisterous,stocky and very strong for a small dog,when he grabbed her,we got him away from her quickly as we could not be sure that wouldn't hurt her,just before he grabbed Lily he was doing well, the two kittens were sniffing him al be it briefly! I hope has they get older he will lose interest.
I remember when our blind cat Molly was still alive, he pushed her face with his nose a bit roughly, and she sunk her claws into his face and he screamed and thought twice about doing it again , but they are too small to use their 'natural' defences so to speak.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hi
> So sorry you are having problems with Ziggy.
> 
> The only advice I can give is to possibly go back to basics ( like the first day).
> ...


Hi debs, My son had Ziggy on his lap yeasterday,Zig is extremely strong and stocky for a JRT and my son normally hold s him , he was in the living room with the kittens and he was really quite good,The little ginger on in my sig picture with Luch was sniffing him and playing with his tail, Lily the white kitten was sniffing his face at one point!, but as she turned away he grabbed her back, was he playing? did he wan't to harm her ? i don't honestly know , he doesn't bare teeth doesn't growl and his tail wags normally, i don't have much experience in dog behaviour issues, my dogs have never been any trouble,even My elderly Lurcher Lucy is brilliant with cats and her types are not supposed to be ! That's Lucy with Percy in my sig picture, i love Ziggy to bits he's loud, boisterous a bull in a china shop and cheeky, i hope we can sort it out,as i said in a previous reply, Zig pushed his luck with our late blind cat Molly, she soon put him in his place sunk her claws in her face!, he did not do it again, of course the kittens are too small to defend themselves.thanks again i will keep trying i want to resolve this issue, i love them all.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ziggyjrt said:


> Hi Sue thanks for your advice, I am going to find one of our old crates, i really want this to work, Ziggy is not normally cat aggressive, being a JRT he may see them as something to chase, i have noticed his tail wags in a friendly way, not bolt upright , which i think is a warning sign, trouble with Ziggy he is very boisterous,stocky and very strong for a small dog,when he grabbed her,we got him away from her quickly as we could not be sure that wouldn't hurt her,just before he grabbed Lily he was doing well, the two kittens were sniffing him al be it briefly! I hope has they get older he will lose interest.
> I remember when our blind cat Molly was still alive, he pushed her face with his nose a bit roughly, and she sunk her claws into his face and he screamed and thought twice about doing it again , but they are too small to use their 'natural' defences so to speak.


I think Ziggy just needs a bit more time to adjust to the new situation. I have a Staffie so I know all about boistrious, stocky, strong dogs.

It had to work for me too, my two DSH's weren't a problem, whereas Bellini our Ragdoll he took time to get use to a Staffie in his face.

Once I was reasonably confident I had Duke sit in the middle of the room in a stay position while Bellini found his feet round Duke. I ended up putting small pieces of cheese on the floor and that was the start of a beautiful friendship. Here of some photos


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I think Ziggy just needs a bit more time to adjust to the new situation. I have a Staffie so I know all about boistrious, stocky, strong dogs.
> 
> It had to work for me too, my two DSH's weren't a problem, whereas Bellini our Ragdoll he took time to get use to a Staffie in his face.
> 
> Once I was reasonably confident I had Duke sit in the middle of the room in a stay position while Bellini found his feet round Duke. I ended up putting small pieces of cheese on the floor and that was the start of a beautiful friendship. Here of some photos


wow, they are adorable, well done you! you have worked wonders, i love staffies they get such a bad press! Although Ziggy dad was supposed to be a JRT but his dad was slightly bigger and white, i think he had a bit of staffie in him his mum is a JRT i think he has inherited his strength and stocky build from his dad , he snapped the buckle on his collar yesterday when he grabbed at the kitten, he's got a very strong neck.loveable rogue though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ziggyjrt said:


> wow, they are adorable, well done you! you have worked wonders, i love staffies they get such a bad press! Although Ziggy dad was supposed to be a JRT but his dad was slightly bigger and white, i think he had a bit of staffie in him his mum is a JRT i think he has inherited his strength and stocky build from his dad , he snapped the buckle on his collar yesterday when he grabbed at the kitten, he's got a very strong neck.loveable rogue though.


If you have confidence and determination it will work, trust me.

It is a shame SBT get bad press, I'm a firm believer that a dogs behaviour is down to the way it has been brought up (trained), most of the time.

Anyone can tap into the aggressive nature of any dog, the fact that SBT are a powerful breed is where the problem lies, and unfortunately the breed attracts the wrong type of owner, imo.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

sskmick said:


> If you have confidence and determination it will work, trust me.
> 
> It is a shame SBT get bad press, I'm a firm believer that a dogs behaviour is down to the way it has been brought up (trained), most of the time.
> 
> Anyone can tap into the aggressive nature of any dog, the fact that SBT are a powerful breed is where the problem lies, and unfortunately the breed attracts the wrong type of owner, imo.


Itotally agree, 
'in our local free ad paper there are always litter upon litter of staffie puppies for sale and older ones that are no longer wanted,i often wonder where they will end up,when i visit my daughter i often see young lads with them,staus symbol in their world,makes me cringe! i would love one but couldn't with Ziggy,though i believe it's a fear thing with Zig,our vet calls him a coward! as he always pees on the table!


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Ziggy did better today, let him in with the kits, but on a long lead, sitting next to us as much ,and let him have a lot of slack, the ginger kitten was playing with his tail again and Ziggy sniffed him, Lily the white kitten is still very wary of him but she is a little more curious about Ziggy , so it is a definate improvement, it just going to take a bit of time, but i am pleased with hi


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Those kittens on your sig are far too young to be left in the presence of your Jack Russell, they will definitely be looked on as prey by your terrier and at that age they are basically defenceless. You need to separate them from him, until they are a lot older.

JMO


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Those kittens on your sig are far too young to be left in the presence of your Jack Russell, they will definitely be looked on as prey by your terrier and at that age they are basically defenceless. You need to separate them from him, until they are a lot older.
> 
> JMO


Ziggy is never left unattended with the kittens,i realise they could not defend themselves, he has seen them a handful of times since we had them, if they are downstairs he is upstairs or vice versa.


----------

